# Portaras



## muzzer

Someone on DW recently went on holiday to portaras in cyprus, can they let me know what it was like? What sort of food was available, anywhere to avoid etc.

Thanks


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Hi that was probably me! 
And im still here!!! Its boiling atm. A few good places to eat we have found is red American indian restaurant. It does all kinds of foods from mexican to American style. Another good place is a place called Georgias steak house.

Best fillet steak I have ever had! 
The majority of restaurants offer set menus which are fantastic value for money. 
Red indian for example..
I had garlic bread starter , beef burritos with chips and rice for main and then chocolate and banana pancakes for desert. €12.95! It was delicious. Been to Georgias twice and Indian twice. It would seem you cant really go wrong with the food. I havent had a bad meal since iv been here


----------



## muzzer

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Hi that was probably me!
> And im still here!!! Its boiling atm. A few good places to eat we have found is red American indian restaurant. It does all kinds of foods from mexican to American style. Another good place is a place called Georgias steak house.
> 
> Best fillet steak I have ever had!
> The majority of restaurants offer set menus which are fantastic value for money.
> Red indian for example..
> I had garlic bread starter , beef burritos with chips and rice for main and then chocolate and banana pancakes for desert. €12.95! It was delicious. Been to Georgias twice and Indian twice. It would seem you cant really go wrong with the food. I havent had a bad meal since iv been here


I think it was you but i couldn't find the original thread.
Thanks bud, plenty of usefull info in that post, enjoy the rest of your time there. :thumb:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Thanks I fly home late monfay night 2 got two days left ...
Also the exchange rate over here seems really good. I bought some euros from tesco before I came and the rate was 1.20 . over here outside our hotel theirs a alcohol and exchange shop with a current rate of 1.2650 .

And also the female views are out of this world! I need a new neck when I get home.


----------



## muzzer

Thanks for that, i don't think the female thing is such a good idea, my by then new wife will definitely not be impressed :lol:


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

Well lets say my gf is certainly not impressed. 
Even more so when she looks at me and says..
Do you want to make that anymore obvious looking at her!


----------



## muzzer

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> Well lets say my gf is certainly not impressed.
> Even more so when she looks at me and says..
> Do you want to make that anymore obvious looking at her!


Ooops lol


----------

